# Splügenpass oder San Bernardino



## only-for-fun (18. Februar 2007)

Wir planen im Frühjahr eine Radtour unter dem Titel

"Alle Wege führen nach Rom!"

Über Lindau, Chur, Splügen wollen wir ins sonnige Italien radeln.
Nun wissen wir nicht so recht, ob wir über den Splügenpass oder den San Bernardino radeln sollen.

Welcher ist radtechnisch besser und welcher schöner zu radeln?

Wer hat Erfahrung und kann uns weiterhelfen. 
Schon an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße aus dem wilden Süden!
Elli


----------



## Yossarian (18. Februar 2007)

Mit was für einem Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## only-for-fun (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo Yossarian!

Ich fahre ein Reiserad von r-m.
Die Anderen MTB.
Im Gepäck haben wir alles, was man zum Leben benötigt 
also Zelt, Schlafsack, Isomatte, Kocher und nette Radel-Freunde.

Wir Kommen aus dem Raum BC - SIG - GP - LB.
also nicht so weit weg von der Ostalb.

Liebe Grüße von Elli


----------



## Yossarian (18. Februar 2007)

Ich frag deshalb, weil auf Straßen halt Autos verkehren und das ganz schön lästig sein kann. 
Mit vollem Gepäck? Reschpekt!

Ich bin beide Pässe bisher nur mit dem Auto gefahren, der Splügen ist kurz aber knackig. Die alte Bernardino-Straße kenn ich gar nicht, nur die Autobahn.
Tendentiell würd ich über den Splügen und dann runter zum Comer See.

Gute Bremsen brauchst du aber in beiden Fällen auf der Südseite. Da gehts weit runter.


----------



## Matze. (18. Februar 2007)

Eindeutig über den Splügen , ist landschaftlich erstklassig, dazu viel weniger Verkehr (an schönen Tagen aber viele Motorräder). Die Strecke liegt viel mehr Abseits, und endet vom Hochgebirge kommend in Chiavenna, welches richtig mediterranes Flair versprüht .
Am Bernhardino fahren durch die vielen Baustellen und Umleitungen auch viele Autos, Wohnmobile, LKW´s etc.  die die ganz normale Route durch den Tunnel benutzen, zumindest war´s die letzten 10 Jahre immer so.
Zum Splügen verirren die sich nicht, da herrscht Anhänger.- Bus und LKW-Verbot.


----------



## only-for-fun (19. Februar 2007)

Liebe Radler!

Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort!

Ist zwar noch eine Weile bis Pfingsten, aber trotzdem freue ich / wir uns auf unsere Tour, wenn uns auch alle für ein bisserl verrückt halten.
Aber das haben sie zur Runde in der Toskana auch gesagt.
Und trotzdem war es eine super Tour.
Man muß nur ein wenig zutrauen zu sich haben.

Und da der Winter heuer eh keiner ist, sind wir auch schon mitten in den Vorbereitungen.
Die schwäbische Alb bietet sich gerade wunderbar zum Trainieren an.
Leider haben wir rund um unser Haus keine Berge zum Üben, das ist schon schade.
Aber wenn's Wetter so weiter geht, fahren wir demnächst ins Allgäu und das eben mit Rad statt mit Ski oder Schneeschuhe! Was soll's!

Wünsche allen, daß Sie heil über die Fasnet kommen!

Liebe Grüße!
Elli


----------



## AK13 (19. Februar 2007)

Wollt Ihr zum Lago Maggiore oder zum Comer See?
Den S.Berndino fand ich schöner, da die meisten Autos auf der Autobahn (dann im Tunnel) unterwegs sind.


----------



## only-for-fun (19. Februar 2007)

Das nächste größere Ziel in Italien ist Mailand.
Daher ist es egao ob Lago di Como oder Lago Maggiore.
Uns geht's hauptsächlich um die schönere Strecke.
Wir haben alle keine Erfahrung mit Alpenüberquerung, sind aber alle sehr zuversichtlich, daß es auch mit Gepäck machbar ist!
Man muß sich halt genügend Zeit gönnen und die Gegend um sich herum genißen, dann kan man/frau auch die Anstrengung besser meistern.
Der Weg ist das Ziel!

Liebe Grüße aus dem wilden Süden!
Elli


----------



## AK13 (19. Februar 2007)

Natürlich geht eine Alpenüberquerung mit Gepäck. 1990 sind wir mit dem Rennrad und Gepäckträger mit Zelt usw. (40/28 Übersetzung) über die Alpen. Die Pässe waren Susten, Gotthard und zurück der San Bernadino. Da es heute bessere Übersetzungen gibt, ist es einfacher geworden(Wir allerdings älter  ). 
Wenn Ihr nach Mailand wollt, ist der Comer See (über Splügenpaß) zu empfehlen. Fahrt dann am C.See von Cadenabbia mit der Fähre nach Bellagio und von dort über Madonna di Ghisallo (Pilgerstätte für Rennradfahrer, in dieser Kapelle könnt Ihr die Räder von Fausto Coppi, Gelbe Trikots von Bartali usw. bewundern - vielleicht sind sie mit dem Museum schon fertig) nach Mailand.


----------



## Matze. (19. Februar 2007)

AK13 schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr zum Lago Maggiore oder zum Comer See?
> Den S.Berndino fand ich schöner, da die meisten Autos auf der Autobahn (dann im Tunnel) unterwegs sind.




Du hast wohl meine Antwort nicht gelesen , erstens gibt´s keine Autobahn, zweitens ist der Tunnel ja nur das kleinste Stück, und drittens geht die Hauptstrecke durch die vielen Umleitungen immer wieder auf die alte Paßstraße. Und das ist wahrlich kein Zuckerschlecken. Ich konnte letztes Jahr beispielsweise nicht mal ein Wohnwagengespann vor mir überholen, weil´s derart eng war . Da schleicht dann selbst nachts um 2:00 Uhr eine elend lange Kolonne den Berg rauf.
Richtig spaßig wird´s spätestens wenn der Gotthard gesperrt ist .
Außerdem fahren neben den Wowa-Gespannen tagsüber haufenweise LKW´s und Busse drüber, da die ein Nachtfahrverbot haben.
Am Splügen wirst Du definitiv keinen Wohnwagen, kein LKW, und schon gar keinen Reisebus sehen.
Motorräder hat´s an beiden Pässen viele


----------



## AK13 (19. Februar 2007)

Matze, vergib mir! Ich habe Deine Antwort nicht gelesen.  

Auch Du hast meine letzte Anwort nicht gelesen.  Brauchst Dich nicht zu entschuldigen. 

Übrigens kann sich in einem Jahr (noch mehr in 17 Jahren) viel an der Straßenbeschaffenheit der Pässe ändern. Die genauen Umleitungen kennt Matze, da ich nicht jedes Jahr über den San Bernardino oder Splügen fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## only-for-fun (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Beiden!

Bitte nicht streiten!

Am Lago di Como war ich 2004.
Das ist ein toller See.
Auch am Wahlfahrtsort.
Eine wunderschöne Gegend und man kann toll radeln!

Daß Radfahrer in Italien ein sehr viel größeres Ansehen haben und als Verkehrsteilnehmer gleichberechtigt und respektiert werden hat mich sehr beeindruckt. Da könnten wir deutsche viel von lernen.

Habe aufgrund meiner damaligen Erfahrungen extra italienisch gelent.

2005 haben wir eine Rundtour durch die Toskana unternommen. Schon damals war der Wunsch geboren, mal nach Rom zu radeln.
Tja und dieses Mal wird es so weit sein.

Fahrrad und Gepäck wird kein Problem sein.
Habe ja ein Reiserad mit Lowrider. Da kann mad das Gepäck wunderbar verstauen ohne großen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten.
Um einies besser als dreier-Packtaschen, wo der Schwerpunkt sehr hoch liegt.


Mit Motorrädern habe ich keine Probleme. Hatte früher selber ein 80erle.
Fuhr auch gerne mal als Sozia mit. Nach dem Unfalltod eines guten Freundes habe ich damit leider etwas Probleme.

Aber jetzt habe ich ja auch mein Rad und viele nette Radlfreunde.

Liebe Grüße!

Elli

Tja, zwei wollen mit Anhänger fahren, mal sehen.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (19. Februar 2007)

Ich würde auch über den Splügen fahren. Ist meistens weniger los.
War zumindest so, als ich das letzte mal über den Splügen (mit dem Motorrad) gefahren bin.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber auf der Passhöhe eine Lampe am Bike montieren. 
Auf der italienischen Seite sind ein paar Tunnels und die waren das letzte mal stockdunkel und im Tunnel waren dann noch Kehren  .
Kann sich gebessert haben, aber sicher ist sicher. Außerdem wird man so auch besser gesehen.  

Viele Grüße,
Wollmi-T


----------



## Yossarian (19. Februar 2007)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber auf der Passhöhe eine Lampe am Bike montieren.
> Auf der italienischen Seite sind ein paar Tunnels und die waren das letzte mal stockdunkel und im Tunnel waren dann noch Kehren  .



Jetzt, wo du es sagst, fällts mir auch wieder ein. Die unbeleuchteten Tunnels sind für Biker echt lebensgefährlich. 
Einmal wegen der Autos, die von der Sonne in die dunklen Löcher fahren und auch nicht viel sehen.
Zum zweiten wegen der schlechten Fahrbahn, Schlaglöcher und Steine sind in den Tunnels zahlreich.
Ich war aber auch schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr da, vielleicht hat sichs ja gebessert. Aber wetten würde ich nicht drauf.


----------



## Matze. (19. Februar 2007)

> Auch Du hast meine letzte Anwort nicht gelesen.  Brauchst Dich nicht zu entschuldigen.




Stimmt    




> Übrigens kann sich in einem Jahr (noch mehr in 17 Jahren) viel an der Straßenbeschaffenheit der Pässe ändern. Die genauen Umleitungen kennt Matze, da ich nicht jedes Jahr über den San Bernardino oder Splügen fahre.




Die Umleitungen sind jedes Jahr anders, ich bin so ca.40 mal die letzten 10 - 12 Jahre drüber gekommen, aber gefahren bin ich jedesmal anders teilweise sind die Umleitungen mehr als abenteuerlich aber fertig mit der Bauerei werden die Schweizer wohl nie .



> Hallo Ihr Beiden!
> 
> Bitte nicht streiten!




wer würde denn.. 




> Auf der italienischen Seite sind ein paar Tunnels und die waren das letzte mal stockdunkel und im Tunnel waren dann noch Kehren  .



Stimmt, die hätte ich auch fast vergessen, da ist höchste Vorsicht geboten, selbst mit richtiger Beleuchtung sind die stockdunkel und mittendrin fängt auch mal Schotter an, also mit dem Fahrrad nur Schrittempo fahren.




> vielleicht hat sichs ja gebessert. Aber wetten würde ich nicht drauf.




Ich würde aber drauf wetten, daß es immer noch so ist
Übrigens wäre noch eine Alternative der Lukmanierpass, da ist auch wenig Verkehr und der ist relativ unbekannt, aber auch nicht so spektakulär wie der Splügen.


----------



## only-for-fun (19. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge!
Hat mir sehr geholfen.
Auserdem war ich heut schon mit dem Bike in Ulm. Habe in einem Buchladen über Alpenübergänge mit dem Fahrrad geschmökert.
War recht interessant.
Meine Planung wäre jetzt voraussichtlich 
Splügen - Splügenpass - Chiavenna - Lago di Como.
Dort werden wir auf einem Campingplatz übernachten und uns nach der Anstrenung ein gutes Glas italienischen Wein genießen.
Bevor es am nächsten Tag nach Mailand geht.
Dann haben wir das schlimmste schon hinter uns und nur noch das Apenin vor uns.
Vorausgesetzt, daß die anderen Mitradler mit der Tourenführung einverstander sind. Aber wir gewinnen so mindestens einen halben bis ganzen Tag.

Meine größte Sorge ist jetzt nur noch, daß ein verspäteter Wintereinbruch einen Strich durch unsere Rechnung machen könnte 
Das wäre schon schade.
Immerhin habe ich jetzt schon mein Bike rausgeholt und mit trainieren begonnen.

Wenn's weiter so mild bleibt und kein Schnee mehr kommt, werde ich demnächst mal in's Allgäu fahren.
Denn jetzt heißt es trainieren, trainieren.

Außer AK13 sind hier wohl noch nicht so viele an die oberitalienische Seen mit dem Rad gefahren? Tja, mit dem Motorrag geht's schneller. Versteh ich schon!
Wenn ihr jetzt aber auch Lust zum Radeln bekommen habt, nehmen wir Euch gerne mit . 

Liebe Grüße,
Elli


----------



## Deleted 33425 (20. Februar 2007)

only-for-fun schrieb:


> AuÃer AK13 sind hier wohl noch nicht so viele an die oberitalienische Seen mit dem Rad gefahren?
> 
> Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe,
> Elli



Na so kannst Du das nicht sagen  . Ich bin letztes Jahr mit dem Bike von Obersdorf an den Comer See gefahren  . Wir sind aber von Bivio aus Ã¼ber den Septimer-Pass gefahren. Das ist eine erstklassige Alternative :hÃ¼pf: , auch wennâs bei uns geschifft hat (siehe Bilder in meiner Galerie), aber nur mit den MTB. Der Septimer-Pass ist ab der PasshÃ¶he eine alte RÃ¶merstraÃe die macht mit dem Reiserad sicher nicht so viel SpaÃ.

Hier noch ein paar nette Links:
http://tourenland.de/paesse/spluegen.htm
http://www.splugen.ch/deutsch/infos/frame_wetter.html
http://www.fahrrad-tour.de/Como/LINDCOMO.HTM


Mit dem Wetter kÃ¶nntâs evtl. noch was werden. WÃ¤re nicht das erste mal, dass die PÃ¤sse ende Mai nochmals Schnee kriegen. Der SplÃ¼gen ist aber nur knapp 2200m hoch, das wird schon gehen  . Positiv denken!!!!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe vom Bodesee,
Wollmi-T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (20. Februar 2007)

> Der Splügen ist aber nur knapp 2200m hoch, das wird schon gehen



Nur  für einen geteerten Paß auf dem Autos fahren schon ganz ordentlich hoch.




> Außer AK13 sind hier wohl noch nicht so viele an die oberitalienische Seen mit dem Rad gefahren?




Doch, aber nicht auf Teer


----------



## AK13 (20. Februar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Nur  für einen geteerten Paß auf dem Autos fahren schon ganz ordentlich hoch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hatte ich noch kein MTB... 
Seit 1995 sind die "ungeteerten" (fast immer erlaubten) Wege dran!


----------



## only-for-fun (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, Links & Fotos.

Da kann man doch gleich Lust bekommen.
Schade, daß es noch so lange dauert, bis es losgeht.
Zumahl das Wetter ja gerade Kapriolen schlägt.

Na ja, dann werde ich mal die Zeit nutzen und trainieren.
Zumal heute Morgen mein Auto zum Ersten Mal gestreikt hat.
So werde ich halt das Wetter nutzten und jetzt schon zur Arbeit radeln.

Sollte das Wetter doch noch umschlagen und ein verspäteter Wintereinbruch statt finden, werde ich eben meine Ski einpacken und den Schnee sinnvoll nützen. Auf ein paar Gramm hin oder her, kommt es am Ende ja nicht an.
Nicht zur Strafe - nur zur Übung .


Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich es als Flachlandtiroler solch einen Pass schaffe. Danke für die Zuversicht, die Ihr mir gebt!
Oder vielleicht sind wir schon ein bisserl verrückt. Tja, wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!

Aber vielleicht macht mir das Pässe fahren so viel Spaß, daß ich aus meinem Reiserad ein Mountainbike mache, was ja garnichtmal so schwer ist. Und mich künftig ganz dem Pässe fahren hingebe. Vielleicht brauche ich dann künftig öfters Eure Hilfe. Dann darf es auch mal über Wiesen und unwegsame Wege gehen!

Aber was mache ich, wenn ich schon am Splügenpass scheitere. Kann ich Euch dann einen Hilferuf schicken und irgendjemand (gerne auch mit Motorrad) hilft mir über die Alpen  
Ich würde mir auch was besonderes als Dankeschön einfallen lassen! 

Kennt von Euch jemand im Allgäu eine Straße mit 11% Steigung zum Üben!

Liebe Grüße an den Bodensee, ins Allgäu und auch dorthin wo AK13 (unbekannterweise) wohnt!


Elli


----------



## only-for-fun (20. Februar 2007)

Ach ja, treibt's nicht zu toll auf der Fasnet!


Elli


----------



## Deleted 33425 (20. Februar 2007)

mmmhhh im Allgäu kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus, bin bis jetzt nur den Schrofenpass "gefahren"   Aber sicher kann Dir jemand einen Tipp geben.
Bei mir in der Gegend kenne ich auch keine Straße die einem Pass ähnlich ist.
Ich könnte Dir nur die Strecke vom Rheintal nach Wildhaus im Toggenburg nennen. Das ist ein netter kleiner Pass auf ca. 1200m und fast immer Schneefrei leider recht stark befahren. Oder zur Schwägalp am Säntis. Kann man eigentlich mit dem Ras den Pfänder hochfahren???? Ich muss gestehen ich war noch nie dort. Überhaupt hats am Ostteil des Bodesees einige nette Anstiege z.B. nach Walzenhausen (kennt wahrscheinlich eh keiner


----------



## Matze. (21. Februar 2007)

> . Kann man eigentlich mit dem Ras den Pfänder hochfahren????




Natürlich, es gibt sogar mehrere Möglichkeiten, legal aber nur auf Teer .
Der Pfänder ist für AX ein optimaler Trainingsberg.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (21. Februar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> legal aber nur auf Teer .
> Der Pfänder ist für AX ein optimaler Trainingsberg.



das wäre ja ideal für Elli!!!
Da sieht man mal ich komm aus Konstanz und war mein lebenlang noch nie auf dem Pfänder


----------



## only-for-fun (21. Februar 2007)

Toggenburg - da gehen Bekannte immer zum Skifahren hin!
Heuer aber sicher nicht!

Säntis, da war ich schon beim Wander.
Außerdem sieht man den bei klarem Wetter bei uns.
Am Pfänder darf man glaube ich nur hinten (Richtung Scheidegg) radeln, auf der Bodenseeseite ist das auf Grund der vielen Wanderer nicht gestattet. Ist auch seht teuer, wenn man/frau es trotzdem tut.

 "kennt wahrscheinlich eh keiner"
MANN kann sich auch täuschen (!!!  Bitte nicht böse sein!!!)
Heiden - Walzenhausen - ... Da gibt's doch auch was ... ein Witzwanderweg oder täusche ich mich da!  

Liebe Grüße aus dem sonnigen Oberschwaben.
Elli

Muß heute leider wieder arbeiten und schauen, 
daß ich mein Auto wieder flott bekomme!  
Vielleicht klappts ja mal zum Üben an den "Ostsee". 
Im Hirschgrundtal ist es um diese Zeit leider noch etwas zu kalt.

Ich wünsche allen, die mit dem Bike unterwegs sind, viel Spaß!


----------



## only-for-fun (21. Februar 2007)

Kann mir hier mal jemand erklären was AX bedeutet?

Kenne mich in solchen Dingen gar nicht so gut aus!

Aber ich merke schon, hier bin ich in den aller besten Händen!
Ich fühl mich fast schon so, wie am Lago di Como 2004.
Lauter nette Radler um mich herum, auch wenn ich kein Offroader bin.

Aber wer weiß???? 

Noch vor einigen Wochen hätte ich im Traum nicht daran gedacht, freiwillig über einen Pass zu fahren. Aber was tut man/frau nicht alles für eine Freundschaft.
Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht. Schließlich bin ich nicht ganz unschuldig bei der Sache.

So ist das nun mal, wenn man ein Mensch ist, mit dem man Pferde stehlen kann. Dann probiert man auch mal Dinge, die andere nie im Traum machen würden und für die man dann noch für verrückt erklärt wird!

Drum, lieber Gott laß das Wetter gut sein, sonst fahren die womöglich alle ohne mich 

Liebe Grüße aus Oberschwaben an alle, die an mich / uns glauben und uns nicht für verrückt erklären!

Elli


----------



## AK13 (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Elli,

wenn Ihr am Comer See einen schönen Zeltplatz sucht, findet Ihr ihn auf der Nord-West-Seite in Dongo. Da waren wir 2004 und es wimmelte noch nicht von Wohnmobilen. Also noch ein Zeltplatz... Wie geht Euere Tour von Mailand weiter? Wie ist es geplant?
Übrigens mach Dich mal nicht fertig wegen dem Splügenpaß. Wichtig ist Deine Ausdauer und eine gute Übersetzung und die Motivation sollte stimmen, dann paßt es schon. Viel Spaß beim Training!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enke (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,bin letztes Jahr auch vom Bodensee zum Comer See über den Splügen gefahren,wenig Verkehr u. super Gegend,war begeistert.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (22. Februar 2007)

only-for-fun schrieb:


> Splügen - Splügenpass - Chiavenna - Lago di Como.



leistet Euch unbedingt 'nen kurzen Abstecher in Chiavennas quirlige Innen- bzw. Altstadt

nach den ganzen schweizerischen Dorfstationen ist das ein total witziger Kontrast: 30 km Asphalt-Downhill und plötzlich so richtig in Italien ...


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Februar 2007)

only-for-fun schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir hier mal jemand erklären was AX bedeutet?
> 
> Kenne mich in solchen Dingen gar nicht so gut aus!


AX = AlpenX, AlpenCross oder Transalp oder auf gut deutsch Alpenüberquerung. Alles Klar?

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Matze. (23. Februar 2007)

> Da sieht man mal ich komm aus Konstanz und war mein lebenlang noch nie auf dem Pfänder




Was denkst Du wieviele Lindauer noch nie auf der Höri oder der Reichenau waren  




> leistet Euch unbedingt 'nen kurzen Abstecher in Chiavennas quirlige Innen- bzw. Altstadt




    

Am Comer See entlang würde ich die Strecke am östlichen Ufer nehmen, da ist durch die paralell verlaufende SS weniger Verkehr in den Küstenorten, außerdem könnte man noch das Guzzi-Museum in Mandello besuchen  .


----------



## Robsen (28. April 2007)

Moin.

Hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung ob es von der Passhöhe am Splügenpass ne "VERNÜNFTIGE" Abfahrt runter gibt???? Es darf ruhig recht ruppig zu gehen und nach möglichkeit KEIN!! Teer. 

Ich geh am Mi. 02.05. runter an Comer See, wäre genial wenn mir noch jemand ein tip geben kann wie ich mit meinem Freerider vom Pass runterkomm. 

Merci


----------



## Robsen (28. April 2007)

Ähh....ich meine natürlich Grazie


----------



## the__scorer (3. Mai 2007)

Ich bin vor 3 Jahren auch mit dem Rad von Lindau über den Splügen, an Mailand vorbei und über Parma ans Ligurische Meer. Super Sache der Splügen fand ich. Chiavenna ist ein auch tolles Städtchen.
Wir sind dann weiter im Addatal und von Mailand raus Richtung Poebene an so nem Kanal entlang, da war ein prima Radweg. Sehr sehr schön, ich glaub der ging ab Lodi los oder so. Sind dann weiter nach Parma und über den Passo Cento Croci ans Meer dann.

Viele Grüße Simon


----------

